# BTS No.3 -- Vendors No.1 - PIX



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Some interesting items on the *Accucraft* table -

No. 9 here is a sister engine to the SP 'Slim Princess' that Cliff Luscher was running on the steam track.










Their two new Forneys --




















The beautiful Canadian Hudson -










The place of honor at the middle of the table was shared by these two Southern Pacific live steam 2-10-2's, an F4 and an F5.










*Aristocraft* just had this one small booth -- they didn't even bring their wireform display tower. Scott Polk is standing by a table with their various versions of C-16; behind him is a billboard advertising Aristo's new 2.4 GHz "Revolution" controller. Somebody (here on the forums?) reported that they were selling the new controllers, and doing a brisk business.










*Bachmann* is appealing to a wide range of interest and scales, as you can see here. "Percy", one of Thomas' friends, is at the center of their display table -- Thomas is on the other side. A Big Hauler set sits below it, while a 'Bumblebee' Hauler toodles around. In the background, a display wall shows a lot of Bachmann's "O" and "HO" motive power and rolling stock.










The Bachmann Rep that I talked to said that the "Thomas" sets would be available by November. I believe he said that the MSRP would be $360.00 - $380.00? I don't remember exactly, but it seemed kinda' high to me. Check and see what the street price will be before promising one to your grandkid!

Meanwhile, a lower table displays multiple flavors of logging Mallet, Davenport and Porter.










A rep told Carla that the DRGW long caboose would be ready in about 6 weeks.











Focus is a little soft, but you can see that the interior wall of the cupola includes an airbrake pressure gauge!










*Bridgemasters* was selling a lot of stuff. They had a cute building on display that looks like it would be fun to model.






















Roger Broggie, President of the *Carolwood Pacific Society*, gives his spiel on how Walt Disney's interest in trains evolved from his backyard riding railroad to the railroads of the Disney parks. It's an entertaining discussion and often attracts new members to the club. But when Roger ran the classic Disney Cartoon " Out of Scale", folks were standing in the aisles, paying rapt attention to the drama of Donald Duck and his railroad vs. Chip and Dale! 










Meanwhile, Roger's wife Sharon is handling booth activity around the corner. If you're at all interested in Walt's railroads, I highly recommend joining the Carolwood Pacific.










There's been a lot of discussions over on the 'Buildings' forum about the relatively inexpensive kits available from *Colorado Model Structures*. And judging from the expansion of their offerings, they must be doing something right! (One innovation, f'rinstance -- they're offering 1/32 scale door inserts to fit their nominally 1/24 scale kits, effectively producing two scales with one kit!)



















They were sharing their booth this year with Phil Bronner of *Kern Valley Railway*. Phil makes very detailed interior kits for 1/29th and 1/32nd scale, as well as complete custom pieces. We've shown some of his work in earlier BTS threads. This year he was showing off some new Pennsy RPO's










"Iron Dan" Hoag of *Eaglewings Ironcraft* is a regular here on MLS and at the shows. Eaglewings' line of metal bridges, trestles and buildings are always attractive; but this show I finally noticed that they do a lot of signs, as well!





























Well, I see we've hit 20 pics already, so it's time to say 'stay tuned for the next installment.'

{ed: corrected Scott Polks's name 17:12 PST


----------



## GrizzlyFlatsFan (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks for posting the pictures, Gary. I am a member of Carolwood and strongly recommend it if you are interested in Walt Disney's Railroads.

Note that one of the Accucraft pictures shows the loco before Cliff put the bunnies and ducks in front of it. (See my picture posted in another thread). 


I don't recall seeing MTH or Massoth at the show. Too bad. I hope that they make it next year.


----------

